#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Final Fantasy XV

## Assassin

Located in modern times, but with a touch of medieval influences, Final Fantasy XV Noctis Lucis Caelum focuses on, the prince of a dynasty that governs a state of the city that was the last crystal. After the glass has been stolen by an invading nation, Niflheim, there is a global conflict with all the other nations that want to get it alone. Along with the main character, Noctis joins Ignis Tactical Scienta, who can skillfully manage a katana in battle, a melee fighter called Gladiolus Amicitia, Prompto Argentum, and the head of the Royal Guard's family, Cor Leonis. There is another character who seems to approach Noctis, even if his relationship with him is still unknown. His name is Stella Nox Fleuret, he looks strong and fights well with his rapier. In this context of the world at war, Noctis Lucis Caelum and his closest friends embark on an epic journey to try to recover the crystal.

Final Fantasy XV: Trailer

----------

